# Hunting Drones



## CAS14 (Jul 17, 2012)

As yet, Oklahoma has not established a drone hunting season, or licensing requirements. A real coup would be to down a drone over my own airspace, but I am a sporting man. I hope to bag a drone with my best slingshot. The question, given the acceleration of gravity vs. force = mass times acceleration, is the size of the ammo (steel ball bearings). What a dilemma.

http://www.stripes.com/news/us/drones-now-doing-business-in-the-skies-above-you-1.271725?=&utm_source=Stars+and+Stripes+Emails&utm_campaign=Daily+Headlines&utm_medium=email


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

LOL cant wait for the first news :

" ( Slingshot enthusiast arrested ) 100.000.000 $ worth drone executed by stone ( age weapon ) !!!"

cheers


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I know what the boys in my neck of the woods would use if they saw anything remotely drone like.......something high velocity & flat shooting i'm sure. They'd get popped for drone poaching :naughty:


----------

